# Wave of the Future?



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

FYI

Bill Gates's Plan to Destroy Animal Agriculture | National Review


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This just proves to show that the smarter they think they are the dumber they are.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Prolly about as smart as runnin windmills in an ice storm in Texas.....

These radical environmentalists think they're so damn smart....until the scat hit the fan. Now people are freezing to death.

Meanwhile there's enough natural gas under Pennsylvania to supply the WORLD with NG, but NOPE can't use it, gotta do the wind Mills & solar panels...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They can accomplish it no problem. They will use there strength along with the social media to vilify the American Farmers, as cruel to animals and destructive to our planet, in the blink of an eye,they can turn the masses against you and your farming operation is worth nothing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

A couple of years ago investors came into this area with the need to establish energy grids and they were in a big hurry to either buy or rent or lease entire farms for solar panels with some talk of wind mills . They signed up several farmers for big time money gave them a huge down payment to hold them over till the panels are up and running . They said they will need many many more solar farms . I have not seen the construction of one solar farm and they are no longer banging on doors to lease farms . Kinda makes a fella wonder a bit


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.slashgear.com/bill-gates-says-ditch-cows-for-synthetic-beef-16659647/ Read the first sentence


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wind and solar power have always and will always be a farce on the all taxpayers in all countries......without subsidies, this would never happen. In most cases the subsidies are so great that the solar/wind power companies will pay the grid to take their power. It’s a farce....generated by tax dollars.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonder how all those rich environmentalist clowns like their Tesla heated LEATHER seats, their expensive Gucci LEATHER boots and jackets? Now Scarlet Johannsen wants other pipelines shut down? Is she crazy, too? What we gonna heat with when it's dark, cold and snowy?

I always thought this would be a funny question for one of environmentalists with their smart glasses:

what happens if we have another eruption of Mt St. Helen's volcano and the skies go dark for 2 months in the winter? What's your answer wind mill boy? Millions of people freeze to death?

This cant go on much longer.....


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> Wonder how all those rich environmentalist clowns like their Tesla heated LEATHER seats, their expensive Gucci LEATHER boots and jackets? Now Scarlet Johannsen wants other pipelines shut down? Is she crazy, too? What we gonna heat with when it's dark, cold and snowy?
> 
> I always thought this would be a funny question for one of environmentalists with their smart glasses:
> 
> ...


Indeed. Gates and his cronies want population control. Always have always will.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawg, you're absolutely right.

Solar and wind power has always fascinated me, so back in the 90's I got involved with an alternative energy group. We quickly learned that solar or wind could *NEVER* compete with a utility company. Of the two, solar is the worst one. Cost per kilowatt hour is at least twice that of coal, gas, or nuclear. The only way these solar companies can come out, is with tax incentives, rebates, and subsidies.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

This will age me.......went to a movie my senior year 1973......Charlton Heston starred in "Solent Green". Movie was set in 2022 !!!!







and for the folks who enjoyed "Silence of the Lambs"........


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I LOVE COAL,GAS, OIL ALL FOSSIL FUELS THEY ARE JUST LIKE GOOD FARMERS AND CATTLE RANCHERS THEY PRODUCE THE BEST ALL THE WAY AROUND..


----------

